

Dell UP2715K 27-Inch 5120x2880 “5K” Monitor ($2499) - pdknsk
http://www.dell.com/learn/us/en/uscorp1/secure/2014-09-04-dell-commercial-portfolio-launch

======
pdknsk
pictures: [http://www.dell.com/learn/us/en/uscorp1/secure/dell-venue-
sf](http://www.dell.com/learn/us/en/uscorp1/secure/dell-venue-sf) (product
images)

